# R32 Trust Skirts - what have you got?



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

anyone got any pics of them other than SteveN's car?

in some pics they look awesome... in others the look a bit bloated.

otherwise, and one know a similar skirt which is perhaps slightly less bulky?

post a pic of what Skirts you have on your 32 GTR

sorry for the newbie style post

mook


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.toprpm.com/images/features/pictures/toprpm_367.jpg just realised (side skirts)not spats D'oh!!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

yes..........


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dude

thank you.... 

are they originals or copieS?

mook


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Originals as far as I can tell.
Everything else on the car is GReddy from Saurus so i guessing the kit is the same as well.


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

Best side skirt are Do-Luck, Trial, TBO, bear \East and the Nismo/N1 skirts.

The Trust ones do look bloated, however their rear spats look a treat on a R32



















Bear East


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Is TBO stuff still available?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

YYY said:


> , however their rear spats look a treat on a R32



I know i know!  lol


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

Totalburnout said:


> I know i know!  lol


Get on with it you lazy so and so!!










Do luck










TBO


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

Think these are HKS ones on my R32


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

think they might be nismo ones.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

in HyperRev magazine there's a picture with an Apexi R32 kit...very understated and subtle side skirts, but I'll bet they're impossible to find.

Trust rear spats will go on, then I'll have to decide what goes between. Nothing beats the stock R32 front for me - won't change it for the world, but I'm with Mook - the Trust side skirts are sometimes dead correct, sometimes bloated in that plastic add-on ricer-fab style. All the sides really need are something a little extra in front of the wheels, to extend and enhance subtly the fender flares of the GT-R. Nismo skirts and Trust spats may be all that's needed to be honest.

That being said, there's a Veilside skirt that I think goes pretty well with the R32:
















The problem is imagining how they'll look on a normal car, while trying not to be distracted by that horrifically hideous front air dam....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just for info: East Bear parts are for R32 GTS not GTR . .the skirts should fit, but who wants GTS skirts on a GTR


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's mine, and to show Trust Side Skirts with Stock Front Bumper.








Trust Rear Corner Spats fitted


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Just for info: East Bear parts are for R32 GTS not GTR . .the skirts should fit, but who wants GTS skirts on a GTR


Nope, they are for the GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

YYY said:


> Nope, they are for the GTR


You're right mate, I thought the entire range was for the Gts
BNR‚R‚Qƒtƒ�ƒ“ƒgƒoƒ“ƒp�[


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

The rear pods go well with the Nismo skirts. But in my opinion the Trust skirts are way too fatty, like having flabby fat on your hips lol.


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

can anyone tell me for sure if these are the HKS side skirts?
were can i get them from?

babz_audio do u have other pictures of your car i can have a look at ? 
pm me the pic's mate if u can.. :shy:

i saw theese on a Silver R32 in Sydney and it blew my mind away...
those side Skirts and the Trust Rear Spats are the Ultimate on a R32.. i think.. :bowdown1: 

Cheers..


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

Here are a few snaps of the car, let me know if you want anymore pics

i do agree that rear spats would go nice with these skirts, they aint too chunky like the trust skirts


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

great pics mate... but do u have any close ups on the side skirt?
are u sure that they are HKS? I thought they were Top Secret..

cheers..


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

toni_gt-r said:


> great pics mate... but do u have any close ups on the side skirt?
> are u sure that they are HKS? I thought they were Top Secret..
> 
> cheers..


Sorry, havent got any close up shots of the side skirt

i was told the skirts were HKS, but some have said that they are Nismo, not sure on which they are


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you talking about the dropped bit just in front of the rear wheel, that mounts to the rear guard?

They're definitely Nismo - I have a genuine plastic set going on mine...
you can get fibreglass copies everywhere
- east bear etc
some people just make em in Australia

also here:
http://www.nismo.com.au/pricelists/General/Skyline parts/r32nismosideskirts.jpg

you could buy these if you wanted and make some $$
Bnr32 Nismo Sideskirt Moulds - Skylines Australia


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Totalburnout said:


> think they might be nismo ones.


:wavey:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Here's a nice looking skirt (authentic TBO) on a 32 I just sold.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup Nismo, here's mine (old pic, now has Trust rear posd which suit the Nismo skirts perfectly!):


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

There you go. Nismo skirts _ Trust rear pods. Harmony.


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

Justin, you pic whore! lol


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

YYY said:


> Best side skirt are Do-Luck, Trial, TBO, bear \East and the Nismo/N1 skirts.
> 
> The Trust ones do look bloated, however their rear spats look a treat on a R32
> 
> ...


i really like the above, only thing i worry is that once on they will stand out.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

A pic whore Ronin? Hey I'm just a whore in general!  hehehehe


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

minifreak - too right, skirt sitting lower than the front bar? Now that's just not on!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

see, there very nice but the prob i have now, is that the stock front bumper is low, the rear spats are low, but the stock skirts look very high.

but the cars very low as is.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, was a good idea mook starting this thread, much easier than a searching 10000s of threads for pics lol


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nismo skirts and rear spats here on my old car...


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

are them wheels 18's?

see still think the center of the skirt looks little high


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

N1 Skirts, Trust rear skirts and R34 spoiler.... Just need some Rays TE37's in 18 or 19"


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Same again.....N1 rear spats....Yaaaaawn  Just missing the N1 rear bumper spats on mine.


----------



## SkyRice (Apr 22, 2012)

Me like it..!


----------



## SkyRice (Apr 22, 2012)

So clean..!


----------

